# Cleaning oil jug



## BluEwOrM (Jul 2, 2010)

Hey,
I hope someone in the community can give me some advice.
i have a oil jug that is the perfect size to fit in my stand and i would like to use it as a container to do my auto top off for my sw tank

i need a way to clean the jug and make sure there is no oil left in the jug if this is do-able

thanks


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

BluEwOrM said:


> Hey,
> I hope someone in the community can give me some advice.
> i have a oil jug that is the perfect size to fit in my stand and i would like to use it as a container to do my auto top off for my sw tank
> 
> ...


I would pass on that . even if you used soap and water etc. I would be concerned about any residue or something leaching out over time. Personaly I would not take the chance....your talking engine oil or veg oil ? the later would be better if you were set on using it. imho


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

Aquaman said:


> I would pass on that . even if you used soap and water etc. I would be concerned about any residue or something leaching out over time. Personaly I would not take the chance....your talking engine oil or veg oil ? the later would be better if you were set on using it. imho


+1 I wouldn't risk it either


----------



## euroamg (Dec 14, 2010)

Too risky.. Long term effects i guess.


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

I would think that most oil jugs shapes and sizes could be found without resorting to using an old oil jug!

Check your local $ Dollar Store they have a wide variety of containers available.
Look in the grocery store for products that come in the correct sized container.

IHTH
Mike


----------



## someguy (Apr 21, 2010)

isn't it something like, 1 drop of oil, spoils 1000's of gallons of water??

IMHO bad bad idea


----------

